# civvie job or reserve bmq



## stuter (23 Jun 2009)

I have a choice to make, either go take my bmq and loose my civvie job because I wont be done probation or dont take the bmq and have the possibility of waiting a year or 2 to take my bmq


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2009)

I don't have one at home, but I have a stack at work......See your Unit for one of the "Employer's Information" packages ( or whatever it is called ) which has a lot of information for your employer as to what you are doing in the Reserves, legislation protecting you, and your employer, etc.  

Are you even able to attend a Summer BMQ in BC?  You can probably still attend weekend BMQ in the Fall and Winter.  

You need to talk to both your Unit and your employer and find out what concessions either or both can make.  If neither can offer a solution, you will have to make up your mind what career path you want to take.


----------



## stuter (23 Jun 2009)

yes I have a summer bmq offered for me not to far from home, I might try a compelling speech to my employer about the discipline and work ethics I will learn in the army that will help me be a better employee


----------



## mariomike (23 Jun 2009)

stuter said:
			
		

> yes I have a summer bmq offered for me not to far from home, I might try a compelling speech to my employer about the discipline and work ethics I will learn in the army that will help me be a better employee



This might help. I am sure there is other info available. Whatever advice I have read or received says to always put your full-time job ( whether CF or civvy ) first. 
http://www.cflc.forces.gc.ca/ees-pae/er-re/hsr-csr/index-eng.asp


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2009)

Look at a few of these links:


Canadian Forces Liaison Council
http://www.cflc.forces.gc.ca/index-eng.asp



EMPLOYERS AND RESERVISTS – A WIN-WIN SITUATION
http://www.forces.ca/html/index.aspx?m=0&lang=en&sid=214&sm1=0&sm2=0&sm3=2&tab=3

Canadian Forces Liaison Council Presents the 2009 National Employer Support Awards
http://www.canadianbusiness.com/markets/mar
ketwire/article.jsp?content=20090605_205510_8_ccn_ccn

EMPLOYER SUPPORT TO CANADA’S RESERVE FORCE
http://www.cflc.forces.gc.ca/new-sp/mr-sm/doc/bescrf-daefrc-2009-eng.pdf


----------



## 40below (23 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Look at a few of these links:
> 
> 
> Canadian Forces Liaison Council
> http://www.cflc.forces.gc.ca/index-eng.asp



I have all the time in the world for the CFLC and have dealt extensively with them, but I'm pretty sure they won't help an employee until they are a permanent employee, i.e. off their mandatory probation.


----------



## josh54243 (25 Jun 2009)

I don't know about where you are, but in Ontario theres a section in the employment standards act that says an employer has to give an employee a leave for revseve duties.

But since you're on probation I'm not sure if something like this applies. Also I don't know much about the employment laws in your province


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jun 2009)

Thanks for bringing this topic up again.  

I am sitting here now, and have found the little booklet that DND/CF has produced and distributed to Reserve Units:

RESERVIST'   Guide to Employer Support



Go to your unit and get a copy.


----------

